# Standardized Attachments Law



## Roybrew (Nov 2, 2016)

We need to lobby for a law that standardizes vacuum attachment ports on shop tools! I can use any other vacuum attachment, from house hold Electrolux, Bissell, and even the old Hoover, on my little shop vac. But try to attach a, standard size, shop vac to it and forget it! Have to purchase an attachment!

I know this has been discussed before, sorry I'm just venting. How much would it cost to hire a lobbyist to push this type of law? God! I never thought I'd have any use for a lobbyist!


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Nothing is standard. That's why the duct tape manufacturers love it..


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

I remember way back around 25 years ago, the computer industry was the same way. You buy a computer and then mix and match and hunt down the cables for the accessories. Seem like most were different and they were expensive cables. 
Eventually everything gets standardized.


----------



## Dave McCann (Jun 21, 2020)

Tony B said:


> I remember way back around 25 years ago, the computer industry was the same way. You buy a computer and then mix and match and hunt down the cables for the accessories. Seem like most were different and they were expensive cables.
> Eventually everything gets standardized.


Eventually? The first vacuum cleaner was invented in 1901


----------



## kiwi_outdoors (Jan 15, 2020)

RE: 
I remember way back around 25 years ago, the computer industry was the same way. You buy a computer and then mix and match and hunt down the cables for the accessories. Seem like most were different and they were expensive cables.
Eventually everything gets standardized. 

Actually, not so much - they keep re-inventing the video ports (and lately the USB ports).


----------



## Jim Butler (Apr 19, 2020)

Haha.. I'm a tech, and have seen a lot of changes in the AV / computer world. USB-C being the newest. It's partly because laptops and phones get thinner and thinner. When you need to include a DVI connector, it means your chassis have to be large enough to support it. Fortunately is seems like Apple and others have settled on USB-C (at least for a while) as well as the phone manufacturers. Anybody remember the Phillips / SONY conflicts? Anyone have a home theater system with that one orange RCA connector?
I also think there should be a standard vacuum port size on hand held power tools. 35mm! :^)


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

I learned long ago how to deal with this having many shop vacs and radial arms saws with dust ports amd sanders with different size dust port. You need to get one or more of these lightweight drywall sanding sets and use only the hose and the adaptors:


https://www.amazon.com/Hyde-Tools-09165-Dust-Free-Drywall/dp/


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

See, this is why i love 3d printers. When tool manufacturer get up to crap like this to try to force you to pay $25 for their $0.52 piece of injection molded plastic, you can tell them to stuff it


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

remember Apollo 13 ??
if NASA had to duct tape a filter together, that "should have been" a standard size on all their spacecrafts, how can we expect more from companies to make things for our every day life here on earth ??
(oh yeah, count me in on the grief).


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

At least the photos above show round fittings. They can work with duct tape or those flexible round rubber hose connectors that adapt to variations in size. Rockler sells the hoses with the round rubber connectors. You can probably get them from other sources.

My first random orbital sander (ROS) was from Harbor Freight. It had a rectangular fitting, with a grove. The dust collection bag had a matching plastic rectangular fitting that slid down from the top over the grove and snapped in place. Within seconds of turning on the ROS, the fitting would lift and expose a wide thin opening at the bottom for the dust to escape and make a mess. The rectangular fitting was useless for attaching a shop vac or other dust collector. I returned it to Harbor Freight and bought a Ridgid ROS from Home Depot with round fittings.
_Note: I just looked on Harbor Freight's website, and don't see that cheap model there._


----------



## JayArr (Sep 18, 2018)

I have a universal dust collection adapter:

My broom. LOL


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Roybrew said:


> We need to lobby for a law that standardizes vacuum attachment ports on shop tools! I can use any other vacuum attachment, from house hold Electrolux, Bissell, and even the old Hoover, on my little shop vac. But try to attach a, standard size, shop vac to it and forget it! Have to purchase an attachment!
> 
> I know this has been discussed before, sorry I'm just venting. How much would it cost to hire a lobbyist to push this type of law? God! I never thought I'd have any use for a lobbyist!


I assume that you are joking about a law for this subject. At least I hope so.

George


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

It couldn't possibly work...

Can you imagine Festool using universal hoses. How could they chage for it if everyone has it. Then festool couldn't charge 3x for it...


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

#realworlproblems

law? the house would take 3 months just to get it to the floor, then they'd argue the benefits of vacuuming for a couple weeks and finally they'd pass a free vacuum in every pot law with little or no reference to the attachments. 

never mind the senate, they won't pass anything unless there's another pork project awarded for the state they represent


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

Rebelwork said:


> Then festool couldn't charge 3x for it...


oooh! 3x? where did you find the festool sale


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I cant afford Festool period. 

I learned how to do the make and roll joints before Festool😜😜😜


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

I have three hoses for my ShopVac for all of the tools in my shop. The 2 1/2" hose works for the table saw, band saw, drill,press, jointer, router fence, and planer. The 1 1/2" hose fits the biscuit joiner, one router that has dust collection, and the mortising jig for the drill press. The 1" Bosch hose fits all of my sanders. The Makita 1/4 sheet sander has a tiny port. but a segment from a ShopVac universal adapter allows it to fit to the 1" Bosch hose.


----------



## Roybrew (Nov 2, 2016)

When I made my router table fence and attached my dust port, I was plenty mad when I realized that my 2 and half inch shop vac hose wouldn't fit.







I figured out that I could cut an end off one of my vac attachments and use it.







Works great, saves money. For my planer, which was a different size then anything else, I used PVC and the grey PVC pipe connections and duct taped the joint. Works good now. I didn't think this thread would go this far.


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

Roybrew said:


> When I made my router table fence and attached my dust port, I was plenty mad when I realized that my 2 and half inch shop vac hose wouldn't fit.


😂 😂 😂 i bought the same dust port off ebay or amazon a couple years ago for the same use 😂😂😂
i think i threw it on the floor and kicked it under a tool box
not laughing at you, i'm laughing with you


----------

